# Success! It wasn't me after all...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So after an entire winter trying to will my one Serama hen's eggs to hatch I was ready to give up on the incubator. However I had to get rid of my accidental roo (a Dark Brahma) in my laying flock and just as I was doing so I realized I could be missing my only opportunity to breed anything large/living outside. Considering I don't care what they look like, I just want proficient brown egg layers, I popped in some eggs the day before he left, the day of, and the day after, numbering 12.

Fredo - the proud pops. 









They're hatching! I am so thrilled! I guess my Serama hen has just been laying blanks and it's not my bad incubator skills after all!

This one popped out so fast I didn't even see a crack in the egg. There's two more working on it. I guess I'll be a chicken voyeur looking through the incubator window for the next few days. (I know you're supposed to leave them alone until they were done but I just couldn't resist and plucked this one out really quick after he/she was dry. ) It looks like it has fuzzy feet too... which isn't too surprising as 6 of my hens are light brahmas. Still - so cute. This makes me feel so much better about the Serama eggs I am having shipped in next week (and yes I know that's a whole other can of worms shipping them but I'm going to try anyway.)










I'll post more pictures as more make it out of their little egg abodes. I'll be interested to see what they look like. The potential moms are light brahmas, barred rocks, partridge rocks, buff orpingtons, and cornish.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh so cute! Congrats! Did this chick just fall asleep like that? Silly chicks! Haha. Oh and keep us posted in those shipping eggs too.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats...nice looking birds, too!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, the little chick fell asleep like that. That one I am not too sure about, it likes to topple a lot, but I guess it's just an infant, give it some time. Other than that they are doing well. I can't wait for tomorrow and the day after to see the rest of them come out. As of now two of them have the beginnings of pinfeathers on their wings and one does not. Will check again tomorrow and write that down to see if the feather sexing works.  Also one has chipmunk markings like my Dark Cornish had... I so hope its one of theirs. The two Cornish are my favorite birds out there and I would love to have a daughter of theirs. That would be super. Here's tonight's last pic. SO FLUFFY. Likely more peeps for the next two days... will send pix!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

What a great picture ! They are adorable! Keep them coming!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wonderful news! Congratulations chicken mom.  Babies look so darned cute!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cute, congrats!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, I still have 3 eggs waiting to hatch tomorrow but this is the gang so far. Looks like I got a nice mix, although the only two sex links look like roos. Drats. Tried the wing feather sexing with the rest but I didn't see a difference. Guess I will just have to be patient! Anyway, here's some pix.

Picking up chicks. 










There's something for everyone... Blondes, brunettes, black, and a red-headed step child! (And two chipmunks...)




























Red-headed stepchild...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chick addict! So very cute!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

So so soo CUTE! Congrats on the new comers!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable........


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

They are so cute! I will take one of the light ones! I am not picky on which one you send!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

LoL kaufranc, be careful what you wish for. Alton's only two hours from here.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

This is our only brahma. She is so soft and puffy. Very friendly too. I will be getting more of this breed for sure!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

We have five light brahma hens and the rooster I had to get rid of was a dark brahma. They are super sweet. I was happily surprised with this breed. They're even sweeter than the barred rocks which is saying a lot! The only thing I don't like is they're so huge they eat like horses. LoL. I took this photo a week or two ago at bedtime.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What a pretty round chicken she is.


----------

